

How does Whatsapp verify your phone number? - narayanb

I see most of the times whatsapp does not even send you an SMS (I don&#x27;t see any SMS in the messages app). Then how do they verify the phone number?
======
ankurdhama
May be the app delete the SMS as soon as it is done with the verification.

